# m dog destroys everything while i'm asleep



## alexnuez (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Alex and I own a 5 month basset hound. Everyday he is starting to behave better and better and I'm quite happy with his behavior while I'm with him. The problem comes every morning when he wakes up before me. Since the puppy came to my house with two months I've been trying to get him used to sleep in the laundry area in my house which is not such a small place and there he has his bed, toys, water and anything he needs. At first he behaved well only crying a little in the mornings but he did quiet down after a few minutes and just wait paciently until I got him out for breakfast and bathroom at around 9 in the morning. Nowadays when he wakes up, at around 6 am he doesn't stop crying and whining until I let him out, but not only that, he has started destroying everything he finds in his way. We tried getting everything out of his reach but he is really strong and finds a way to tilt over thing and continue his wrecking rampage. I don't know how to correct this behavior and I'm getting really annoyed of having to wake up at 7 am only to spend an hour cleaning up after the mess he did overnight. I would really appreciate your help!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Buy a crate and keep him in there at night.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Crate or gate and a leash, control where we goes so he can't reach the items. 
If he's crated/gated off at night he can't wander and destroy things and when you go to let him out leash him on the way so you can stop him from reaching things. 
When not sleeping/busy you should be keeping a strict eye on him and if need be keep him occupied. Tonnes of exercise helps too because a tired puppy is less likely to destroy things (unless you have a large breed that likes to flop onto things to destroy them)

Keep this up and he'll grow out of it in time.

Mine like to wake up between 3-4:30 am to pee.


----------



## alexnuez (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your answers I already borrowed a crate i'll try out your solution tonight and let you know how it goes, thanks again for your replies


----------



## DieselJunki (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck with your crate! It really is a great training tool and a place for them to call their own.

My puppy will wake up around 6:30-7:00 am. Occasionally he lets me sleep until 11am but only if he's been kept out late and had some hard play time and a run outside.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

And, just for information, a 5 month old puppy may need to go to the bathroom before 9 am, depending, of course, on when he last went. When our dogs were puppies, we were up at 6:30 am for the potty trip, and then back to bed (on weekends!)


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with what other have posted. Crating is a great idea, especially through the puppy stages. My adult dogs still sleep in their crates... I don't close the doors, they don't have to sleep in there. They just choose to. It's like us humans having our bedrooms... The crate is their bedroom and most dogs enjoy them. They feel safe there. 

I'd also get a couple of Nylabones. They work really well because there's nothing else in your home that's made out of the same stuff. I have clients all the time come in frustrated because their dog chewed a shoe, stuffed animal, belt, etc. Well, if you give your dog a stuffed animal as a toy you can't very well blame her for chewing another stuffed animal that's "not hers"...lol. Don't allow her to chew on ANYTHING else until she's older and has learned her boundaries well. My dogs know that if I don't hand it to them they'd better not chew on it. If you do catch her chewing something else, take it away and give her the Nylabone. They're good for boredom, stress relief, etc. Giving her a healthy form of relieving boredom and stress will save you a lot of stress in the long run!

Oh, and don't put anything in the crate with her at night, except the Nylabone  If she has nothing else to chew on, she'll revert to it automatically, and it will eventually become her habit.


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 on crate or leash. I crate my dog during the day while I'm at work, at night she's leashed to the corner of the bed because she likes to sleep with us and we don't mind it. The leash keeps her from sneaking off at night and getting into things. Actually she chewed the leash in half so she's actually on a cable connected the bed but same idea.


----------

